# xtravital mouse food, any good?



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

I was looking for a mouse specific food and this seems to be the only brand that does one, there are two options

xtravital mouse
http://www.beaphar.co.uk/productdetail/xtravital-mouse-500g/977/

and

care + mouse
http://www.beaphar.co.uk/productdetail/care-mouse-250g/2582/

at the moment they're on wagg hamster, mouse, & gerbil crunch (with the peanuts picked out)


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I use Pets at Home gerbil and mouse museli (almost mouse-specific) as a base to which I add other ingredients, but have, on occasions, given it on it's own.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

anyone ?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Most of us here mix our own mouse food, so we're not likely to have a lot of suggestions on pre-packaged food. Even buying organic grains from my local food Co-op, I spend less than half what I did when I was buying pre-packaged mouse food. And my mice look a lot better. In general, these foods sound nice. In particular, I'm personally cautious about anything that purports to have something that "supports" immune health, makes poo less stinky, or basically any other claim that I don't have any research reports on. I want scientifically supported things in products, not randomly guessed-at herbs and plant extracts.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought the Care+ to mix in with what I usually feed my mice, mostly to try it out as it was cheap at the time. Every part of it is the same, so mice can't pick out the 'tasty parts', but that's never been an issue with my mice anyway, as they eat the 'less tasty' bits later on. I haven't fed it to them on its own, only with the mix that I usually feed them, and the definitely prefer their normal mix. I also use a gerbil and mouse food as a base, with added grains and seeds, or occasionally use hamster food (but pick out most of the fatty sunflower seeds).
I would definitely recommend making your own mix, and I think mice would find it boring having just the Care+. My mice love picking through their mix to see if I've let a sunflower seed sneak through


----------

